# Grayling area report 25" brown w/pic



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I haven't thrown up a report in awhile so I thought I'd go ahead and share what I've been experiencing in the past month. *SUNSHINE!* I'm darn sick of it. The fishing has been a bit tough as of late as a result. 

Water levels have been low now in the Midwest including the Grayling area. Water temps have remained unseasonably low which has helped a lot. 

The brookies are staying in the sun and chasing bright streamers when they are not feeding on BWO's, Flying Ants (cinnamon has worked the best) and hoppers. They are starting to put their spawning colors on and should start to pod up soon.

The browns have been staying under structure except in the evening or early morning. Hares Ears and Prince nymphs have worked. The mousing has still been going on strong. The past week saw no moon, making conditions ideal. The moon is now waxing so dark conditions will remain for a short time longer.

My digital camera is broke and is being repaired. My Sage 8wt and my wifes 3wt Orvis Trout Bum has also been broken in the past weeks. We know we are fishing hard when we always seem to have at least one rod in the shop for repairs.....I think we are up to 6 repairs this year. The repair costs alone probably add up to the cost of a nice new rod!

The brown below took a mouse about an hour after sunset. Earlier that day, I purchased a Ross Rhythm reel as my old reel's drag was not functioning well. It was jerking often and would probably cause my line to snap if I got into a fish with any size. Sure enough I did get into a good fish and the drag on the Rhythm worked great. This guy took me on three reel screams. I was able to adjust the drag with no problems each time. This was the result of the new reel:








[/IMG]

There is a great weather report for fishing this weekend so I'm heading to Wisconsin to see if I can top that fish with a brood stock over 30"!:yikes::lol:


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice brown, congrats !! Thanks for sharing....


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

Nice work! Shoot me a PM and let me know where your going to be this weekend. I'm toying with the idea of a day trip on Sat or Sun...if i can do it, lots on the plate this weekend.


----------



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

NICE BROWN. Wow that is a pig. You hook him on a regular deer hair hair-ball mouse or some other ugly-looking foam-bodied night fly? Just curious. Congrats again!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Great post and very, very nice Brown!


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

very nice.......


----------



## heartsticker (Jan 9, 2006)

I caught one a little bigger. HE HE
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/25_inch_brown_manistee.jpg


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

TheDuke33 said:


> NICE BROWN. Wow that is a pig. You hook him on a regular deer hair hair-ball mouse or some other ugly-looking foam-bodied night fly? Just curious. Congrats again!


It was a mouse pattern. I'd show you picture of the pattern but that darn camera is being repaired. It's deer hair that is only trimmed on the bottom but not on the sides to give it a wide profile, and then you take foam and fold it over the top. This gives it double foam for the about a 1/4 inch at the head. This helps gives it a lot of pop and noise. It nevers seems to get waterlogged. It seems to get more hits then a standard mouse pattern or gurrgler.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Hello!!!!


----------



## lytemup (Sep 26, 2006)

congrats! nice to know they're "in there"! 
what wt rod was he caught on? the 8wt? what wt do you typically like to use during the day? I have a 6-7wt that is a big stiff I think.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

lytemup said:


> congrats! nice to know they're "in there"!
> what wt rod was he caught on? the 8wt? what wt do you typically like to use during the day? I have a 6-7wt that is a big stiff I think.


5wt St.Croix Ultra is what I've caught him on. It's more than enough to handle fish even in water that's only 10' wide.

During the day I will mostly use my Trout Bum 3wt.


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

Outstanding!

Butch


----------



## spincaster22 (Dec 31, 2007)

monster of a trout, that is amazing fishing area, keep it up


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

NICE!

Dan


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Now THATS a brown!


----------

